# Sooo what's this? :P



## Carassius (Mar 29, 2011)

This guy popped up on Craigslist near my hometown and I'm trying to get more information because it looks carnivorous and I don't want some idiot to get it just to watch it eat goldfish; I have no qualms about taking him to an aquarium society meeting and seeing if anyone would take decent care of him. Is this a pacu?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welllllll....can't quite help ya out without a pic or link or something. Sry.


----------



## Carassius (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my god, I'm so sorry! Thought I posted a picture. I am not incredibly on top of things today.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't look like a pacu, but don't know what it is. Looks big and looks to be the type that would need a large tank on its own.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like a black pacu to me.

Definately a tank buster.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks mutated to me,lol.Definately tank buster.


----------



## Community Disorganizer (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea that guy looks like some sort of hybrid, and a glass banger to boot!


----------

